
“My Experience with Scaler Academy” – Scaler Mentee Rishi Prakash Barawal - sonalid1705
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZbvOH15G-4
======
sonalid1705
At Scaler Academy, we believe in creating a community of best coders who
continuously engage themselves in learning and growing together. Here is a
video by our scaler mentee Rishi Prakash sharing his experience with us.

